

Intrapreneurship Case Study: Angie’s List and SnapFix - hunckler
http://vergestartups.com/intrapreneurship-case-study-snapfix/

======
hunckler
I dig Oren's candid feedback from operating within a large tech company.
"Frustrating at times" but they shipped a pretty cool product with SnapFix

------
synndicated
Oren's point about how projects are managed differently in startups and the
corporate environment really rang true with me.

